# Definitive Technology V.S. Klipsch



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

My system consists of the following Definitive Technology speakers:

C/L/R 2500 center channel
BP-30 left & right mains
BP2X rear surounds
(Velodyne DD10 sub)

I was thinking of selling the C/L/R 2500 center and the pair of BP-30 speakers, replaceing them with the following Klipsch speakers which I'm led to believe is much better for movie dialogue due to the horn tweeters:

Klipsch RC-62 center channel
Klipsch RB-61 (or RB-81) as the left & right mains

I will probably keep the BP2X surrounds and definitely keep the Velodyne.

With all your vast listening experiences combined, what does everyone feel about the potential swap from Definitive Technology to Klipsch??? 

Thanks in advance for anyone's advise,
Bob


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

A lot depends on your room. The Klipsch's can be bright in a bright room, probably more so than the Def Tech's. As I have owned Klipsch, I can tell you that in a properly set up room, they are very clear, especially for movies. Not having owned Def Tech's, I don't have any reference point to compare. I just think the Klipsch's I owned were great speakers with great sound. Hope this helps, Dennis


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I've heard both systems and they are virtually polar opposites. The deftechs are bipolar and designed to create a very open omnidirectional sound where as the Klipsh's use the horn tweeters to 'focus' the sound and minimize room interaction. Also, the Klipsh's are much more sensitive to power and will play loud. 

My personal choice between the two has always been the def techs. I love the BP-30's that you own. Definitely take an extended listen to the klipsch before pulling the trigger!

If dialog is your primary reason for upgrading, see if you can find a CLR2000 or 3000 anywhere as they have the same drivers as your BP-30's and IMO sound much clearer than the 2500.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Best place to audition both is best buy magnolia


----------

